# Every Mile a Memory



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Rode yesterday in the round pen . I was going to get Dreamer to lope ,but her saddle pad caused her to crow hop and be grumpy when I asked her to lope . I was planning on riding that morning ,but as usual I had to do what everyone else wanted me to do . 

Anyway I ended up getting her a little more resposive to my cues , got her to do a smooth little jog ,and started on circles . She did fairly good ,but we need a new pad .And I have this fear of loping . It's this "What if ?" type fear . Going to knock this fear thing to it's feet eventually !

Anyway I was going to go back to the Pecan Orchard again ,but I went to the dermatoligst (sp?) friday and had a chemical peel done which FRIED my face ! Not getting that done again ! It's redish brown everywhere where they did it ! But I did a big no-no ....I went outside in the sun and wind which didn't help at all .So I was ordered to stay home and inside .  Oh well I'll go next time !


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

I suck at up dating this journal ! 

Anyway I rode over the weekend in the round pen with my cousin who wants to learn to ride . 

Well I discovered Dreamer can neck rein ..well a little bit ... Also I worked my year old gelding , Charger , in the round pen . We added ground poles to help him lower his head . It worked ! For now anyway !


----------

